# Splitting stereo samples in 2 mono controllable mic positions?



## MA-Simon (Sep 23, 2013)

This is probably not possible but:

Say I recorded something with 2 mics in one stereo channel.

1 mic is far away, 1 mic is close. But they are both in the same cut stereo sample file.
Could I split those stereo samples in kontakt to control each of these mono mic channels seperately?
(Panning and volume controlls).

But I guess, I will probably have to cut them up in seperate mono samples?

Just asking because I have a couple of old custom kontakt instruments which may benefit from a little scripting, without touching much of the actual sampled contend.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Another question: If I were to record 2 mic positions in the same stereo file. 
Does one of these channels affect the other channel? (left-right). Meaning: If I seperate each channel into a mono channel, after recording, are those still the same as recording each mic/mono channel seperately?

(Recording with a zoomh4n with 2 seperate mics)


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 23, 2013)

If they're hard-panned in the recording, you can just use the mixer.

One channel probably will affect the other, but that's not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## MA-Simon (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you!

Hm, so there is no way to address these in Kontakt. 
Bummer. 

Cubase has a very nice build in splitter. 
I will probably test arround a bit and cut again!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 23, 2013)

I think you just split the files into mono and build duplicate layers. Kontakt won't remove leakage into the mics, of course.


----------



## mbietenholz (Oct 6, 2013)

A trick I've used, which doesn't get you independent channels but does allow you to contol the mix is two stereo-modellers in series. You feed your (pseudo) stereo signal into the first stereo modeller, and use the "pan" control on that one to select more of the right or left channels. You feed to output of this stereo modeller into a second one, which has width=0 to collapse the signal to mono. That way if you put the set the pan control on the first modeller all the way left, you get the near mic only, and if you set it all the way to the right you get the far mic only, and the 2nd imager just puts the result in the center, (or anywhere else you want it), but makes it so that the final positiion in the stereo field doesn't depend on your mix of the two mics.

Sounds complicated but its pretty simple. FWIW I use this trick over at http://www.sampleism.com/noisymichael (www.sampleism.com) on this instrument: http://www.sampleism.com/noisymichael/cedarbass?sk=kt


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 6, 2013)

You can set the pan for each sample in the mapping editor.

In your situation I would map the samples in a group. Then duplikate the group. Then pan one to the left and the other to the right. Then insert this stereo modellers in both groups and it mono.... .


----------



## MA-Simon (Oct 12, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply to both of you! Thank you! 
Sounds nice, will have to test this asap.


----------



## KingIdiot (Oct 12, 2013)

not splitting the channels before hand doubles your voice usage.


----------

